# Blue African Pygmy Mice



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

really beautiful little creatures - anyone else got these??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You kept these quiet:whistling2: They are beautiful:flrt:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

they look very brown...lol

cute tho


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> *they look very brown*...lol
> 
> cute tho


 
Look at this photo of a normal brown Pygmy mouse then tell me they still look brown:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Awhh. They are lovely! Not quite blue but definitely lighter than the regular brown!


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

Nix said:


> Awhh. They are lovely! Not quite blue but definitely lighter than the regular brown!


you got better??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I dont need to look at a pic cos I have 2 myself...lol

I dont really think any of these 'blue' animals ever looks much different tho... like blue degus! They just look much the same!

Tho it doesnt stop them being super cute!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> you got better??? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Nope  I don't keep mice. Not fair on the snakes!


----------



## fairyfeet (Jan 4, 2010)

*Blue pygmy mice*

Please contact me if you are interested in a pair of these cuties


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

any plonker who knows _anything_ about small mammals will KNOW blue (in mammals) is not like the primary colour blue, it's used to describe anything that's NOT the normal brown colour :2thumb:


----------



## kitschyduck (May 30, 2010)

I have been after African pygmy mice for...what, 6 years now?! Can't seem to find any close to Norfolk though  

Let me know if you can think of a way of getting them to Norfolk and I'll happily pay for some! Courier perhaps? Not sure what's possible with such delicate little guys.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

NaomiR said:


> any plonker who knows _anything_ about small mammals will KNOW blue (in mammals) is not like the primary colour blue, it's used to describe anything that's NOT the normal brown colour :2thumb:


well maybe the person who came up with the phrase, should have used a more appropriate phrasing, like dark sheen or something!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

NaomiR said:


> any plonker who knows _anything_ about small mammals will KNOW blue (in mammals) is not like the primary colour blue, it's used to describe anything that's NOT the normal brown colour :2thumb:


 
I've got used to "blue" as applied to dogs which are slate blue like my Aunt's old greyhound.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i used to keep these but sold the colony about 3-4 years ago they used to have the odd blue in a litter.: victory:
lovely animals and I WILL keep them again one day as they are my most favorite rodent:2thumb:
stu


----------

